
Show HN: Temporary File Sharing Service - bbayer
http://www.5minutestorage.com
======
fiatjaf
[http://file.io/](http://file.io/) does that, but it is great to have
alternatives.

What I'm yet to see is a file sharing that doesn't generate URLs, but real-
world locations. For example: I upload a file to the address "335 Pioneer Way,
Mountain View, CA", then I call my 120 year old mother who lives there and
say: "I've uploaded the file for you!" When she opens the website, the website
will try to track her and then show the relevant files near her. She will
recognize it by reading the filename. No need to type bizarre URLs.

~~~
DrScump
That sounds like a dangerous way for local scammers to deliver malware
payloads with a veneer of legitimacy.

